# Pilkrolle für die Ostsee



## brezelfisch (30. Januar 2016)

Hi Leute|wavey:wollte mal Fragen, wer kennt bzw. wer hat Erfahrungen mit der ABU Garcia Saltwater SWI 176 gemacht und ist die Rolle zu empfehlen. Brauche eine für die Ostsee für den Kutter. Fische nur 1 x im Jahr im Meer  mit monofiler 0,40er Schnur. Also das vorweg, ich nehme keine geflochtene will auch nicht diskutieren wegen warum|krach:. Ich weis es warum das reicht.
Auf Eure Antworten bzw. Tipps freue ich mich! Danke im voraus!


----------



## pennfanatic (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Moin mit dieser rolle habe ich kein Erfahrung.
Ich benutze seit ein paar jaaren penn slammer in der 460 und 560er Serie. Allerdings meistens mit geflochtener 18 erst
Petri heil


----------



## brezelfisch (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Danke für deine Antwort, an die Slammer hab ich auch schon gedacht aber für einmal im Jahr an der Ostsee wollt ich etwas günstiges wo ebenso funktioniert.


----------



## pennfanatic (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Die slammer. Sind doch bei den meisten Händlern im Angebot. Schau mal bei Boden oder bei angelplatz de


----------



## pennfanatic (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Wo kommste denn wech, und wohin an die Ostsee?
War die letzten Jahre in fehmarn, früher auch laboe und maasholm


----------



## angler1996 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

warum nimmste eigentlich nicht ne vorhandene 4-5000 Größe
pinnst auf die Ersatzspule 40iger Mono und spülst die hinterher ab?
 Eventuell etwas Fett neu und gut ist


----------



## brezelfisch (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Ich bin immer Ende Mai in Heiligenhafen. Dieses Jahr so um den 20. Mai rum im Ferienpark für 2 Wochen.


----------



## brezelfisch (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Ich habe keine 5000er mehr deshalb brauch ich ne neue. Hab vor 7 Jahren mir eine Balzer#q zugelegt aber die geht nicht mehr und wenn ich ehrlich bin ging sie auch nie mit der Bremse. Das war ne Katastrophe. Auf jeden Fall ist das Ding hinüber.


----------



## pennfanatic (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Nie so lange war ich nie unterwegs. Immer nur drei tage bis zu einer Woche.
Damals hatte ich das Geld und keine zeit. Heute ist das umgekehrt  
Habe früher noch mit riesenrollen und 60er geangelt. Lang lang ist her. War aber früher so.
Zb. Vor Helgoland.
Heute fische ich natürlich viel feiner. So ändern sich die Zeiten.


----------



## brezelfisch (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Noch etwas, ich besitze 3 Shimano Exage 4000 FD aber die sind mir doch ein wenig zu klein denke ich und vielleicht ruinier ich diese damit


----------



## brezelfisch (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Nie so lange war ich nie unterwegs. Immer nur drei tage bis zu einer Woche.
> Damals hatte ich das Geld und keine zeit. Heute ist das umgekehrt
> Habe früher noch mit riesenrollen und 60er geangelt. Lang lang ist her. War aber früher so.
> Zb. Vor Helgoland.
> Heute fische ich natürlich viel feiner. So ändern sich die Zeiten.



So habe ich auch damals vor ca. 30 Jahren auf der Ostsee gefischt mit einer 60er Leine. Aber die Zeiten sind ja vorbei. Damals waren die Dorsche auch Grösser und die Technik nicht so entwickelt


----------



## pennfanatic (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. Kenn die rolle nicht, aber mit her 5er bist du auf der sicheren seite. Sehe auf See sogar 3er.


----------



## brezelfisch (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Ja ich glaube auch wenn günstig dann eine Nummer grösser. Nach der Beschreibung hat die sogar Edelstahlteile im Getriebe und eine Edelstahlachse. Ich bekomm die vom freundlichen für 42 Euronen


----------



## pennfanatic (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Bei Helgoland hattest du damals bei de dem dritten Auswurf nen hänger und wenn du nicht 50 pilker verbraten wolltest, waren damals alle selbst gegossen, müsstest du kräftiges zeug benutzen


----------



## pennfanatic (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Die slammer 560?  Superpreis. Aber ersatzspulen sind teuer


----------



## brezelfisch (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Bei Helgoland hattest du damals bei de dem dritten Auswurf nen hänger und wenn du nicht 50 pilker verbraten wolltest, waren damals alle selbst gegossen, müsstest du kräftiges zeug benutzen



Das glaube ich dir, aber auf der Ostsee denke ich ist es nicht so extrem. Ich hab ja schon viele Ostsee Kutterfahrten auch von Travemünde mit der Zufriedenheit und früher in Heiligenhafen mit der Ostpreussen und wie sie alle heissen gemacht. Für mich ist es nur wichtig das ich mit einer Rolle keinen Ärger bekomme. Die Rute ist eine Cormoran Seacor bis 180gr. WG. Das WG habe ich so gewählt weil die mono sich dehnt und ich dadurch einen ausgleich bekomme und das funktioniert auch recht gut.


----------



## pennfanatic (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Stimmt.
Das einzige was hin und wieder stört sind hie perückenbildung beim auswefen oder Verwicklungen der Leine mit dem Nachbarn. Mit dem klappt es dann nicht mehr so richtig.
Wie die Werbung früher behauptet hat.
Habe immer ersatzrollen dabei.  Aber doch noch nie gebraucht  

Dennoch das angeln mit den besenstielen und ankerwinden damals, hatte auch seinen reitz


----------



## brezelfisch (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Die slammer 560?  Superpreis. Aber ersatzspulen sind teuer



Bei der ABU ist eine E-Spule dabei. Wenn ich in norge fischen würde dann wäre die Wahl natürlich anderst das ist ganz klar.


----------



## brezelfisch (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



 ABU Garcia Cardinal Saltwater 176 Swi wiegt nur 395gr.


----------



## brezelfisch (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Das einzige was hin und wieder stört sind hie perückenbildung beim auswefen oder Verwicklungen der Leine mit dem Nachbarn. Mit dem klappt es dann nicht mehr so richtig.
> Wie die Werbung früher behauptet hat.
> Habe immer ersatzrollen dabei.  Aber doch noch nie gebraucht
> ...



Ich weis das auch noch Perücken hatte ich selten und das waren wirklich dicke Besenstiele und ne Menge an WG#:


----------



## pennfanatic (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Aber schnurbruch und gebrochene Ruten gab es auch nicht  

Bin früher auf der poseidon nach Helgoland. Und mit der Orion, der langeland 2 und der tatjana von laboe aus gefahren. Mit besenstiel und ankerwinde


----------



## brezelfisch (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Aber schnurbruch und gebrochene Ruten gab es auch nicht
> 
> Bin früher auf der poseidon nach Helgoland. Und mit der Orion, der langeland 2 und der tatjana von laboe aus gefahren. Mit besenstiel und ankerwinde




Ich denke mal das so wie meine Combo jetzt wird das auch völlig in Ordnung für die Ostsee ist. Noch knapp 4 Monate und ich bin wieder auf dem Kutter. Dieses mal will ich aber noch evtl. von Fehmarn aus ein Angelboot mieten. Will so gerne mal mit leichtem Gerät auf Platte mit Buttlöffel gehen. Hab mir jetzt schon so viele Youtube Videos in Sachen Angeln auf Platte angesehen das ich das unbedingt mal probieren will. Ich hoffe nur das das Wetter da mit macht. Dort im Norden ist es halt meist regnerisch und windig. Aufm Kutter ist mir das egal, aber mit so nem Angelboot naja das werd ich dann sehen.


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Na ja, ne Penn slammer hält bei minimalster Pflege bei 1-2 mal Angeln Dein Leben lang. Wie lange hat Deine Balzer gehalten, und wie teuer war die? Da erübrigen sich alle weiteren Diskussionen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## brezelfisch (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Ich denke schon das die Penn Slammer 460 ein schmuckes Stück Qualität ist und für mich die Rolle für ein lebenlang wäre, aber das Gewicht dieser Rolle mit 550 gr. macht mich persönlich nachdenklich. Ich bin nicht mehr der Jüngste sowie fiteste und im Gewichtsvergleich mit einer Rolle von ABU Garcia Cardinal Saltwater SWI 176 mit nur 395gr. ......? Bin ich schon am überlegen. Bin zwar 1 x im Jahr an der Ostsee aber ich fische dort ja auch nicht nur einmal in dieser Zeit.|licht


----------



## brezelfisch (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> Na ja, ne Penn slammer hält bei minimalster Pflege bei 1-2 mal Angeln Dein Leben lang. Wie lange hat Deine Balzer gehalten, und wie teuer war die? Da erübrigen sich alle weiteren Diskussionen.
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



wieviel die gekostet hat einzeln, keine Ahnung es war ein Combo Angebot mit Rute damals vor zig Jahren. Die Rolle läuft zwar noch aber dessen Bremse hakte schon immer. Hab die mal zerlegt und nix gefunden was darauf schliessen konnte, eben minder Qualität.


----------



## Dakarangus (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Was ist denn deine Preis Schmerzgrenze?
Die Slammer kostet um die 60€.

Ich will nicht überheblich sein, aber für salzwasser taugliches und langlebiges Gerät ist dieser Betrag echt unterste Grenze.
Ich besitze auch günstiges Gerät, sogar überwiegend. Muss aber den Bedingungen angepasst sein, das spart nicht nur Geld auf Dauer, ist auch weidgerecht.
Also spinnen, Karpfen- und Meeresangeln was besseres/stabiles, an der Köderfisch-Stippe einfaches Plastik zeugs.


----------



## brezelfisch (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Was ist denn deine Preis Schmerzgrenze?
> Die Slammer kostet um die 60€.
> 
> Ich will nicht überheblich sein, aber für salzwasser taugliches und langlebiges Gerät ist dieser Betrag echt unterste Grenze.
> ...



Ich lass mir das durch den Kopf gehen und danke dir für den Tip. Die Slammer und der Preis wäre in Ordnung, aber wie ich schon einmal zuvor geschrieben habe ist mit die Rolle wahrscheinlich zu schwer und für die Ostsee um Fehmarn tut es auch eine andere. Meine Eingangsfrage war ob jemand Erfahrung mit einer Abu Garcia Cardinal Saltwater 176 SWi hat.


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Also wenn es ums Gewicht geht schmeiss ich mal die Penn Slammer 360, Gewicht 365 gr., für 56 euronen oder die Fierce 4000, 355 gr. für 51€ ins Rennen. Beide haben eine Schnurfassung von 220 m 0,30 was für die Ostsee vollkommen reicht.


----------



## brezelfisch (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> Also wenn es ums Gewicht geht schmeiss ich mal die Penn Slammer 360, Gewicht 365 gr., für 56 euronen oder die Fierce 4000, 355 gr. für 51€ ins Rennen. Beide haben eine Schnurfassung von 220 m 0,30 was für die Ostsee vollkommen reicht.



Wie du weist fische ich nur mit monofiler 40er Schnur in der Ostsee. Jetzt ist halt die Frage wieviel Schnurkapazität auf einer Slammer 360er draufpasst. Neulich beim Angelfachgeschäft in meiner Nähe hat man mir von der Penn Fierce abgeraten, da viele Rückmeldungen wegen Getriebeprobleme aufgetreten sind sonst wäre diese schon eine Wahl für mich gewesen. Ich hab mir alles vorher durch den kopf gehen lassen bevor ich hier nach Hilfe und Erfahrung suche. Zudem danke ich dir für deinen Tip.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Auf ne 360er passen 165 m von ner 0,35er drauf, steht so auf der Spule. Zu 0,40er gibt's da jedoch keine Angabe.

Könnten vermutlich bzw. ganz grob geschätzt so 120 bis 130 m davon draufgehen.


----------



## Fishnic (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Ich fische eine Penn Slammer 460 in Norwegen und der Ostsee und kann dir deine Angst bezüglich des Gewichts nehmen und dir dringend raten die 20 Euro mehr zu investieren.

 Das Gewicht der Rolle ist mir selbst beim täglichen Angeln 14 Stunden am Stück in 200m tiefen Fjorden nie negativ aufgefallen. Zur Qualität kann ich nur TOP sagen. Die Rolle läuft wie am ersten Tag. 

 Ich fische eine 18er geflochtene kann dir daher nicht viel über die Fassungskapazität mit 40er mono sagen, aber für die Ostsee reicht es auch bei der Slammer 360 locker aus.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Ich hab für grobmotorische Zwecke u. a. die 360er und 560er im Einsatz. Top-Teile, nicht totzukriegen.

Sehr viel Panzer fürs Geld. Und angenehm niedrig übersetzt.


----------



## brezelfisch (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich hab für grobmotorische Zwecke u. a. die 360er und 560er im Einsatz. Top-Teile, nicht totzukriegen.
> 
> Sehr viel Panzer fürs Geld. Und angenehm niedrig übersetzt.



Hört sich gut an und wieviel 0,40er geht da drauf, was denkst du?


----------



## brezelfisch (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Fishnic schrieb:


> Ich fische eine Penn Slammer 460 in Norwegen und der Ostsee und kann dir deine Angst bezüglich des Gewichts nehmen und dir dringend raten die 20 Euro mehr zu investieren.
> 
> Das Gewicht der Rolle ist mir selbst beim täglichen Angeln 14 Stunden am Stück in 200m tiefen Fjorden nie negativ aufgefallen. Zur Qualität kann ich nur TOP sagen. Die Rolle läuft wie am ersten Tag.
> 
> Ich fische eine 18er geflochtene kann dir daher nicht viel über die Fassungskapazität mit 40er mono sagen, aber für die Ostsee reicht es auch bei der Slammer 360 locker aus.



Ich bin nah drann doch so eine zu kaufen. So viele User können sich nicht irren!#6


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



> Hört sich gut an und wieviel 0,40er geht da drauf, was denkst du?


Auf die 360er wie gesagt schätzungsweise 120 bis 130 m (ich selbst hab 0,35er Mono drauf auf ner Ersatzspule, die Angabe mit 165 m dafür stimmt ziemlich genau).

Weitere Angaben auf der 360er-Spule: 290 m 0,25er, 220 m 0,30er. 

Auf die 560er gehen 220 m 0,40er - hab ich genau so zum Deadbait-Hechteln mit Stroft ABR im Einsatz. Geile Winde für 25er-Köfis plus mindestens 60 g Grundblei - da will ich keinen Mega-Langhubkram.

Weitere Angaben auf der 560er-Spule: 295 m 0,35er, 185 m 0,45er.

Krant jeweils hervorragend.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



brezelfisch schrieb:


> Ich denke schon das die Penn Slammer 460 ein schmuckes Stück Qualität ist und für mich die Rolle für ein lebenlang wäre, aber das Gewicht dieser Rolle mit 550 gr. macht mich persönlich nachdenklich. Ich bin nicht mehr der Jüngste sowie fiteste und im Gewichtsvergleich mit einer Rolle von ABU Garcia Cardinal Saltwater SWI 176 mit nur 395gr. ......? Bin ich schon am überlegen. Bin zwar 1 x im Jahr an der Ostsee aber ich fische dort ja auch nicht nur einmal in dieser Zeit.|licht


Vergess die aktuellen Placebo Cardinals ...

Dann nimm die Slammer 360, reicht auch locker hin, wenn man vom Böötchen sein Senkblei tanzen läßt, und wiegt nach Angabe - Augenblick ... 365 g.

Wenn das immer noch zu schwer sein sollte, bleibt eine Ryobi Applause oder noch passender Spro Zalt Arc als 7400, dann kommst Du auf 310g herunter. Damit ist man sozusagen an der  technologischen Speerspitze für klein/kompakt/trotzdem richtig stabil angekommen.

Noch weniger  mit ca. 290g wäre die inzwischen leider in DE ausgelaufene ABU Sorön STX 40, auch gut, aber meist erheblich ü100 EUR. Worldwide wie z.B. im ABU SE Katalog bleibt die vorhanden #6

Mit den drei Typen hat man verschiedene Optimierungen über lange Jahre entwickelt, die sind haptisch sehr unterschiedlich.
Das sind in der Form keine Schnellschisse gewesen und es ist rückblickend interessant, wann die erstmals rauskamen.
Hochwahrscheinlich kommen sie alle aus Ostasien aus Okuma-Fabrikation  , zumindest bei den Einkäufen der Purefishing-Marken ist das sicher. Und Okuma ist der weitaus weltgrößte Rollenhersteller inzwischen.


----------



## brezelfisch (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Ich habe mir dank eurer Hilfestellung nun entschieden. Vernüftigerweise und gut überlegt habe ich mir heute bei der Angel Do... eine Penn Slammer 460 
online bestellt.

01-1154071
 1 *Penn Slammer 460*
Lieferzeit: 1-3 Werktage  57,99 €  57,99 €


----------



## brezelfisch (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## Dakarangus (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Super Entscheidung.

Ich habe auch eine Slammer 460, das ist eine meiner meist gefischtn Rollen, spinnen, pilken, karpfenangeln, die musste schon für alles ran und läuft nach wie vor gut.

Übrigens, nach einem halben Jahr fischen laufen die Slammer immer etwas besser als wenn sie neu sind! 
Also nicht vom anfangs möglicherweise etwas metallischem oder auch schwererem Lauf beunruhigen lassen, das gibt sich.


----------



## allegoric (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Ich habe selbst die Slammer 360, dieser würde ich aber jederzeit die gleichgroße Penn SSV Spinfisher (besitze ich auch) vorziehen. Viel besser verarbeitet, genauso robust und viel besserer Lauf und Wickeleigenschaften. Da kriegt man wirklich was fürs Geld!

Die kannste auch zum normalen Spinnangeln einsetzen, was ich mit ner Slammer nicht machen würde.


----------



## brezelfisch (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Super Entscheidung.
> 
> Ich habe auch eine Slammer 460, das ist eine meiner meist gefischtn Rollen, spinnen, pilken, karpfenangeln, die musste schon für alles ran und läuft nach wie vor gut.
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir bitte sagen ob oder wie man die Slammer nach dem Salzwassereinsatz reinigt.


----------



## Dakarangus (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Nach dem Salzwasser Einsatz sollte man die Rolle unter Süßwasser abspülen.
Dabei die bremse zudrehen, damit eventuell los gespülte Salz sich nicht zwischen den bremsscheiben absetzen kann.
Wichtig: die bremse natürlich danach wieder lösen, nicht mit angezogener bremse lagern.

Auf das Schnurlaufröllchen sollte etwas öl, zb. Nähmaschinen öl oder gleich ein richtiges rollen öl wie Reelx. 

Das ist so das mindest Programm was man machen sollte, abspülen, Schnurlaufröllchen ölen.
Da die slammer sehr robust ist reicht das eigentlich schon aus. 

Man kann noch mehr machen, dann ist man aber schon mitten in der rollen Wartung.
Man kann die Rolle auf den Salzwasser Einsatz vorbereiten, also öffnen, das alu Gehäuse von innen mit Reelx rollen fett aus streichen, das schützt vor eindringendem Salzwasser.
Die Gewinde der schrauben kann man auch einfetten, dann kann Salzwasser da auch keinen Schaden anrichten. Das ist da nämlich besonders fatal, da man die schrauben dann nur noch schwer wieder raus bekommt.

Nach den Salzwasser Einsatz kann man die Rolle komplett neu fetten. Erst alle Getriebe Teile (nicht die Kugellager) mit bremsen Reiniger oder kalt Reiniger entfetten und wieder neu fetten.
Die Kugellager ölen, zwei Tröpfchen reichen.

Die carbon bremsscheibe dünn mit cals behandeln, das schützt diese auch vor Salz Schäden. 

Das klingt jetzt ziemlich aufwendig und für den Urlaub Einsatz ist das auch nicht zwingend notwendig, ich glaube das machen die wenigsten angler.
Wenn du aber Interesse an der rollen Wartung hast ist die slammer ein ideales Trainings Objekt da sehr einfach aufgebaut.


----------



## brezelfisch (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Dakarangus, ich danke dir für die wertvollen Tipps. Also wenn ich das  richtig verstanden habe, dann nach jeder Kutterfahrt mit süsswasser  abspülen und das Schnurlaufröllchen ölen. OK #6


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Hier was zur Zerlege von der 260er/360er:

http://www.rollenwartung.de/?page_id=2150

Ob das gleichermaßen für die größeren gilt bzw. ob die nen anderen Innenaufbau haben, weiß ich allerdings nicht - bin kein Rolleneingeweidler.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Auch wenn du kein Internist bist 

Hier in dem enthaltenen Bild (und drumrum) sieht man gut das goldene "Arschlager" der Stationärachse, das die Slammer (samt LL) sehr besonders macht und die gute Robustheit erklärt:
http://www.rollenwartung.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/P4109724-466x350.jpg

Haben das die neueren Spinnfisher V auch noch, oder ist das heimlich entfallen?


allegoric schrieb:


> würde ich aber jederzeit die gleichgroße Penn SSV Spinfisher (besitze ich auch) vorziehen.



Hier bei http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/spf.html sehe ich jedenfalls nichts, ist aber auch nur ein Modell gezeigt. 
Die grauen Getriebeteile der SSV erscheinen laut Fotos jedenfalls merklich plünniger.


----------



## Purist (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Haben das die neueren Spinnfisher V auch noch, oder ist das heimlich entfallen?



Das ist entfallen, die Getriebeteile sollten aber identisch sein, bis auf den Schlitten, der ist bei der Spinfisher V kugelgelagert. Ob der für die angeblich bessere Schnurverlegung sorgen kann, sei dahingestellt. Zwei Kugellager zusätzlich sind aber wiederum zwei die zusätzlich kaputt gehen können. Bei der Slammer bezahlt man das fehlen dieser Kugellager mit einer längeren Einlaufzeit, welche aber kein Problem darstellt bei einer Rolle, die 8 Jahre Einsatz locker wegsteckt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Ich habe von der Slammer nur die 460 LL, und da sieht trotz neuer Fertigung nach der verblichenen Penn USA Slammer das Innenleben schon um einiges wertiger aus. 

Insofern gehe ich beim Vergleich Slammer und SSV im Getriebekasten von einem Qualitätsvorteil der Slammer-Family aus. Wundert eigentlich auch nicht, gespart beim Neuaufguss aktuell wird wo es nur geht.
Die Schnurwicklung Slammer ist deren unschöne Seite, da hat der Nachfolger einiges voraus.


----------



## Dakarangus (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



brezelfisch schrieb:


> Dakarangus, ich danke dir für die wertvollen Tipps. Also wenn ich das  richtig verstanden habe, dann nach jeder Kutterfahrt mit süsswasser  abspülen und das Schnurlaufröllchen ölen. OK #6



Noch etwas Öl auf die Achse hab ich noch vergessen zu sagen.
Petri heil


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



> Haben das die neueren Spinnfisher V auch noch, oder ist das heimlich entfallen?


Nur die drei ganz großen von 8500 bis 10500. Alles Kleinere ist "achs-assless".


----------



## Purist (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Noch etwas Öl auf die Achse hab ich noch vergessen zu sagen.



Du hast die Rücklaufsperre vergessen, die kann auch noch Öl vertragen, Fett gehört da nicht rein.

Für alle Slammerwarter noch ein Tip: Vor dem ersten Zerlegen die Richtung der Schlitzschrauben des Gehäusedeckels auf ein Stück Papier abzeichnen/abpausen. Zieht man sie nämlich zu fest an, läuft die Rolle nur noch schwer.
Bei älteren Modellen für möglichst leichten Lauf auch das Getriebe markieren, damit es passend aufeinander sitzt. Bei der Achsschraube am Schlitten kann man das auch machen, ist dort aber nicht ganz so relevant.


----------



## Dakarangus (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Die Rücklaufsperre habe ich nicht erwähnt weil dazu der Rotor demontiert werden muss, ich weiß nicht ob Brezelfish so weit gehen möchte.


----------



## brezelfisch (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Noch etwas Öl auf die Achse hab ich noch vergessen zu sagen.
> Petri heil


#6#6#6


----------



## brezelfisch (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Ich danke für den Link zum zerlegen dieser Rolle, denke jetzt kann nix mehr schiefgehen


----------



## brezelfisch (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Die Rücklaufsperre habe ich nicht erwähnt weil dazu der Rotor demontiert werden muss, ich weiß nicht ob Brezelfish so weit gehen möchte.


Nein das möcht ich nicht alles machen sondern nur das wesentliche. Vielleicht kann man ja auch die Slammer mit Silikonspray von aussen einsprühen bevor man damit im Salzwasser angelt....


----------



## brezelfisch (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

So wie ich das weis ist die Ostsee nicht so sehr salzhaltig wie die übrigen Meere. Eine gute Rolle sollte das schon abkönnen. Zudem kann man bei aufkommenden Störungen oder Geräusche die durch das Salz hervorgerufen werden dannach auch beheben#c


----------



## brezelfisch (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Wie ich anfangs erwähnte fische ich lieber mit einer monofilen 0,40er. Jetzt wollte ich noch fragen wer von euch auch mit monofiler im Meer auf Dorsche fischt bzw. gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat oder liege ich damit so falsch?


----------



## Dakarangus (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Ich pilke in Norwegen, nicht auf der flachen Ostsee.
Ich habe in Norwegen auch mal mit monofiler Schnur gepilkt mit dem Ergebnis, das ich den Biss eines 15 pf Dorsches nicht bemerkt habe, es kurbelte sich plötzlich nur schwerer, erst als der Fisch die Schnur sozusagen "stramm" gezogen hatte begann der Drill.

Mit geflochtener kannst du leichter fischen da sie weniger Angriffsfläche vor der Strömung bietet. Und man spürt halt alles, auch in großen Tiefen spüre ich genau ob zb sand oder steinboden unten ist.

Ich fische auf der 460er slammer hemingway dynasteel typ 14 in gelb mit einem 1,5m langen mono vorfach.
Die schnur harmoniert sehr gut mit der Rolle und sie ist preislich auch attraktiv.


----------



## Dakarangus (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Wenn du die slammer mit süßwasser bspülst und hier und da wie beschrieben ein tröpfchen Öl wirst du sehr lange Freude daran haben, ganz sicher. #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



brezelfisch schrieb:


> Wie ich anfangs erwähnte fische ich lieber mit einer monofilen 0,40er.


So bis 20m Distanz in jede Richtung geht das ja mit Monofiler, danach merkt man zuwenig.


----------



## brezelfisch (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Dakarangus, also die Ostsee ist so wie ich das weis um die 30 Meter tief. Bei Tonne 5  oberhalb Fehmarns weis ich das nicht aber brauch ich für die Ostsee  wirklich eine Braid? Und wenn ja dann muss man ja nicht die ganze Spule  von einer Slammer 460 füllen. Welchen Verbindungsknoten nimmst du für  dein monofiles Vorfach und würde da eine 40er mono gehen.
Und wie ist es mit der Schnurverlegung, man liest so manche Dinge darüber das die Verlegung nicht so toll sein soll (Betrifft geflochtene).


----------



## dcpolo (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Wenn ich hier mal entern darf: 

Alles was man im Netz so liest, ist die Slammer eine unverwüstliche Waffe zum Pilken. 

Beim Spinnfischen liest man jedoch von teilweise schlechter Wicklung bei Ködern <40gr. 

Ist sie denn nun als Spinnrolle zu gebrauchen oder eher nicht so?

Mein Plan ist, nur eine Kombo aufs Boot zu nehmen und je nach Stelle zu pilken oder halt zu werfen und Gufis zu jiggen. Kann das die Slammer 460 vernünftig oder soll man da eher zur Penn Spinfisher 4500 greifen?


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Was die Slammers allgemein nicht mögen, ist die Aufnahme von lockerer Leine - insbesondere, wenn diese auch noch (sehr) dünn ist. Dann kann es unter heftigem Zug schon mal einschneiden bzw. beim Werfen abperücken.

Denn:

Vor allem die großen sind Zugköder-Winden, die sich mit Braid mit realer (!) Tragkraft von etwa 10 kg + wohlfühlen. Also vom Realdurchmesser her schon recht kräftig. 

Bzw. bei Mono etwa 0,30 mm + (mit 0,35er oder 0,40er auf ner 460er oder 560er absolut gar kein Problem mehr, das passt prima).

Mit fetter Leine fällt die Oldschool-Wicklung nicht mehr ins Gewicht, dafür gibt's ordentlich Winch-Power.

Die Dinger sind halt für's (sehr) Grobe gedacht und gemacht - konstruiert, um heftigen Gegenzug an kräftigem Setup zu überleben (ob nu von Köder- oder Fischseite).

Zu köder-leicht, schnur-dünn und gegenzug-schwach ist nix für die Teile - die stehen auf "Kranjobs". 

Und diese bewältigen sie super (z. B. auch im Süßwasser das Reinleiern von Monster-Bucktails, 120-g-Spinnerbaits oder Riesencranks; Schleppen mit Sideplaner und Groß-Swimbaits etc.).

Mehr Anti-Finesse-Konzept geht quasi schon nicht mehr 

Was auch noch zu beachten ist: der fette Slammer-Rollenfuß, der für manche Rollenhalter offenbar zu mächtig ist.

Bei meinen Ruten passt der jeweils problemlos, habe da aber allgemein auch schon von Problemen gelesen --> bei Bedarf mal bisle recherchieren dazu.


----------



## punkarpfen (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Mit einer geflochtenen Schnur wirst du definitiv besser angeln/fangen können. Im wesentlichen hast du zwei Vorteile: Durch die sehr geringe Dehnung hast du einen besseren Köderkontakt und merkst was mit deinem Köder passiert. Das ist nicht nur der Unterschied Fisch/Hänger sondern auch das Auftreffen auf Grund oder die Bodenbeschaffenheit. Der zweite Vorteil ist der geringere Durchmesser wodurch du erheblich leichter fischen kannst. Im Vergleich fängt der Angler, der einen deutlich leichteren Pilker gefühlvoll pilkt erheblich besser, als der Angler mit dem 200g Pilker am Gummiseil. Ich würde die Spule mit Mono unterfüttern und dann mit 150-200m Geflechtschnur bespuhlen. Die Tragkraft sollte bei etwa 10 Kilo liegen. Da man Monovorfächer verwendet hat man auch etwas Dehnung was Aussteiger verhindert.


----------



## Dakarangus (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



brezelfisch schrieb:


> Dakarangus, also die Ostsee ist so wie ich das weis um die 30 Meter tief. Bei Tonne 5  oberhalb Fehmarns weis ich das nicht aber brauch ich für die Ostsee  wirklich eine Braid? Und wenn ja dann muss man ja nicht die ganze Spule  von einer Slammer 460 füllen. Welchen Verbindungsknoten nimmst du für  dein monofiles Vorfach und würde da eine 40er mono gehen.
> Und wie ist es mit der Schnurverlegung, man liest so manche Dinge darüber das die Verlegung nicht so toll sein soll (Betrifft geflochtene).



Nein du musst die Rolle nicht komplett mit geflochtener füllen, ich habe für Norwegen 300m dynasteel in dem angegebenen Durchmesser (ist real immer dicker) von 0,14mm drauf. 
Ich habe (noch) keine Ostsee Erfahrung, aber da sollten 150m ausreichen.
Andererseits kosten 300m Dynasteel nur 20€, die spule ich komplett auf. Mit monofiler Schnur unterfüttern, damit sich die geflochtene Schnur nicht auf der Spule dreht und die Bremse somit ausser Kraft setzen würde.

Das Vorfach kann man mit dem Albright knoten anbinden oder einen Wirbel dazwischen schalten, wie man möchte.
Ich benutze beide Varianten, den wirbel knote ich mit dem doppelten clich an die geflochtene und mit dem palomar an das mono Vorfach. 
Ans Ende des Vorfachs noch eine guter Karabiner für schnellen Köderwechsel.
In Norwegen nehme ich eher dicke vorfächer, selbst beim Light tackle 0,65er beim mittleren Pilken 0,90.
Das wird auf der Ostsee nicht nötig sein.

Pirschhirsch hat recht, mit leichteren Gewichten können bei der Slammer Probleme auftreten. 
Ich fische mit der 460er Slammer und der dynasteel Gewichte von mindestens 30g, eher 50g aufwärts. Damit gibt es keine Perücken.


----------



## Dakarangus (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Dehnungsarme Geflochtene und Aussteiger im Drill ist natürlich auch ein Thema.
So verwende ich beim (Bach-)forellenangeln am Fluss ausschließlich monofile, die puffert die hektischen Forellen besser ab.

Bei spinn- und Pilkruten, die ich mit geflochtener fische bevorzuge ich persönlich eine (mittlerweile unpopuläre) weichere Aktion der Rute, um die Aussteiger zu reduzieren.
Die Bremse habe ich auch etwas weicher eingestellt.
Die slammer Bremse gibt übrigens sehr schön Schnur frei, das beugt sicher auch Aussteigern vor.


----------



## Purist (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



dcpolo schrieb:


> Beim Spinnfischen liest man jedoch von teilweise schlechter Wicklung bei Ködern <40gr.



Kommt auf die Rollengröße und die Schnur an. 4g Köder würde ich mit der 460 nicht werfen wollen, mit der 260 geht das allerdings noch problemlos. 



dcpolo schrieb:


> Ist sie denn nun als Spinnrolle zu gebrauchen oder eher nicht so?



Natürlich ist sie auch als Spinnrolle zu gebrauchen, wobei ich noch immer nichts mit dem allseits kritisierten Wickelbild anfangen kann, weil es im Einsatz einfach nicht stört. Die Slammer wirft Perrücken wenn du die Spule zu voll machst, gegen den Wind wirfst oder bei leichten Ködern nicht auf strammes Aufspulen der Schnur achtest, diese Macken haben jedoch mehr oder weniger alle Stationärrollen.


----------



## Dakarangus (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Purist schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Rollengröße und die Schnur an. 4g Köder würde ich mit der 460 nicht werfen wollen, mit der 260 geht das allerdings noch problemlos.



Ganz übel war bei mir die 360er slammer mit leichten Ködern, soweivle perücken, angeln undenkbar. Mit der 260 und gleicher Schnur erstaunicherweise deutlich besser!

Die spinfisher V 3500 ist aber auch eine schöne Rolle die ihre Arbeit gut macht.


----------



## bobbl (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Die 360er habe ich auch mit relativ leichten Spinnködern verwendet, Probleme hatte ich keine. Aktuell tut sie beim Karpfenangeln ihren Dienst an einer Posenrute mit 30er Mono.


----------



## Purist (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Ganz übel war bei mir die 360er slammer mit leichten Ködern, soweivle perücken, angeln undenkbar. Mit der 260 und gleicher Schnur erstaunicherweise deutlich besser!



Wie leicht waren die Köder und wie dick und unflexibel war welche Schnur, die du benutzt hast? 

Für mich sind die Slammers Rollen, die man entweder mag oder hasst. Besonders gesteigerte Perrückenneigung kann ich nicht erkennen. Wie gesagt, auch bei der Slammer kann ich es immer in Verbindung mit Köderwechseln (leicht-schwer oder umgekehrt) und Würfen gegen den Wind (bei leichten Ködern ganz übel) bringen, da weiß ich als Angler doch, dass es an zu lose aufgenommener Schnur liegt. Dafür ist die Rolle nicht verantwortlich, sondern Ködergewicht und Angler. Genauso sieht's bei Drall als Ursache aus, wenn man mit Blinkern und Spinnern unterwegs ist.


----------



## dcpolo (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Jungs, danke für eure Antworten. Ich werde dann 25 Euro drauflegen und zur Spinfisher greifen.


----------



## Trickyfisher (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Hi Kollegen, möchte mich da mal anhängen.
Wenn ihr die Slammer, die Alte Spinfisher SSM und die neue SSV vergleicht in Bezug auf: Stabilität, Getriebestärke, Bremse, "Bigfishtauglichkeit" und besonders Salzwassereignung.
Wo seht ihr da Unterschiede, Stärken, Schwächen?
Ist die neue Spinfisher SSV "besser" als die alte SSM? Wie schneidet die Slammer in vergleich zu einer Spinfisher ab?
Lassen wir mal das Wickelbild beiseite, darüber wurde ja schon genug geschrieben und sagen wir mal, Rollen für dicke Kunstköder oder Pilker.
Ok, haut mal rein
TL
Johannes


----------



## brezelfisch (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Angeltechnische Frage: Wenn ich eine 40er monofile nehme und ne steifere Rute sagen wir mal bis 180gr. WG kann ich doch die Dehnung der Schnur bei 20-30 Meter Tiefe ausgleichen, oder?
Dadurch keine Probleme mit ausschlitzen und Schnur liegt stramm auf der Spule.
Eine Weiche Rute (120-150gr. WG) und eine mono da ist weniger Kontakt zum Köder da mehr Dehnung von beider Seiten vorliegt, liege ich mit der Meinung richtig?


----------



## Franky (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Nicht unbedingt. Die Sensitivität hängt nicht vom Wurfgewicht ab, sondern eher vom "Gesamtaufbau" des Blanks. Um mal zu extremisieren: Nimmste 'nen echten Besenstiel mit nahezu unendlicher Testkurve  merkste absolut nix von dem, das sich da unten tut!
Ich selbst nehme 'ne 90 g Spinnrute und 35er Mono (Stroft GTM, DAM Tectan Superior/Premium) für Tiefen bis 20 m. Das geht noch so gerade, was die Bisserkennung angeht, nimmt aber rapide bei 25/30 m ab!!! 'Ne 40er ist im Zweifel nur unwesentlich steifer als die 35er, von daher würde ich definitiv auf eine dünne geflochtene Schnur in der 8 - 9 kg-Klasse mit einem Stück Monofil davor angeln, wenn die Tiefen > 20 m angepeilt sind!


----------



## großdorsch 1 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

das hängt auch viel davon ab wie du es gewöhnt bist zu fischen. es gibt immer wieder oft ältere kameraden die angeln dich mit na alten pilke und 40er mono in grund un boden. einfach weil sie ihr gerät kennen und wissen wie sie damit umzugehen haben. und die erfahrung die sie damit haben nimmt ihnen keiner. 
aber ansonsten finde ich persönlich bist du mit geflochtener schon besser beraten. man hat auch schon in flacherem wasser ein viel besseres gefühl für den köder und bekommt die bisse schneller mit.


----------



## dcpolo (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

N kurzer Denkanstoß: 

Ich habe im letzten Jahr in Norwegen sowohl an der Pilk- als auch an der Spinnrute zum ersten Mal Geflecht gefischt (nach 20 Jahren Mono) und will nie wieder etwas anderes auf meinen Rollen haben#6

Das Ganze ist ja auch keine Zauberei: Den Albright Knoten lernen, 2m Mono als Vorfach dran und es kann los gehen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



> Wo seht ihr da Unterschiede, Stärken, Schwächen?


Ein (für mich sehr wichtiger) Aspekt bei Slammer vs. Spinfisher V:

Die kleinen Spinfisher V bis Größe 4500 haben eine 6er-ÜS. Zum Reinleiern von extremen Groß-Druckködern mit dem Einholwiderstand eines 60er-Hechtes völlig ungeeignet, da dreht man sich nen Wolf. Viel zu anstrengend.

Diesbezüglich kommt da eine deutlich niedriger übersetzte Kleiner-Slammer wesentlich angenehmer. Oder eben eine Spinfisher V ab Größe 5500, die dann auch wieder eine niedrigere ÜS hat.

Die Bremse bei der neuen Spinfisher ist vergleichsweise stärker als bei der Slammer. Läuft aber ebenso gut an, da gibt's nix - ich find die Penn-Bremsen sehr gelungen.

Zur alten Spinfisher kann ich nix sagen, die hatte ich nie.


----------



## Dakarangus (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Die Bremse bei der neuen Spinfisher ist vergleichsweise stärker als bei der Slammer. Läuft aber ebenso gut an, da gibt's nix - ich find die Penn-Bremsen sehr gelungen.



Weshalb ich die Spinfisher V Bremse kritisieren muss ist, dass sie kompizierter aufgebaut ist als die primitive Slammer Bremse. Und das für einen Vorteil, der sich in der Praxis kaum nutzen lässt:
Die Spinfisher Bremse ist definitiv stärker. Aber was nützt das, die Bremskraft kann man eh nicht übertragen, die Bremskraft der Slammer reicht in aller Regel völlig aus.
Dafür ist die slammer Bremse Wartungs freundicher.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Dazu kann ich leider nix sagen, da ich von Rolleninnereienwartung gar nix verstehe.

Aber da hast Du natürlich recht: Die Slammer-Bremspower ist zwar vergleichsweise niedriger, reicht aber auch einwandfrei in nicht-gigantowelsischen Fällen.

Wollte das nur anmerken, weil beim Max Drag halt schon ein konkreter Unterschied zwischen den beiden Rollen besteht und ja nach Unterschieden gefragt wurde.

Ob man das "Mehr" aber unbedingt braucht, ist natürlich ne andere Frage. 

Kommt halt ganz drauf an, was man so zu stoppen gedenkt :q


----------



## Purist (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Die Rollen sind ja recht ähnlich im Aufbau- was das Getriebe betrifft, die V hat die meisten Features, die aber teilweise überflüssig sind: Gummidichtung, die sie aber auch nicht wasserdicht macht, die Gummierung der Spule um ein rutschen der Geflochtenen zu verhindern, einen extrem fetten Schnurfangbügel (sorgt der eigentlich für mehr Unwucht?) und eben eine verbesserte Bremse, obwohl die der Slammer schon ihresgleichen sucht. Das Kugellager am Schlitten der V kann sinnvoll sein, wenn funktioniert.
Bei der SSM und der Slammer steckt die Achse noch zusätlich in einer Hülse- bei der V nicht bei den kleineren Modellen- Welchen Vorteil bietet das? Verhindert es in Extremsituationen ein Verbiegen der Achse oder doch eher den kompletten Getriebeschaden, wenn der Schlitten abhebt?


----------



## brezelfisch (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Die Neue Penn ist gerade mit DHL gekommen Juppiii.


----------



## brezelfisch (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Was für eine Super Bremse, wirklich top.
Frage an die Penn Besitzer: Die goldfarbene runde Endkappe hinten an der Rolle ist nicht fest es hat spiel, ist das ok?


----------



## Purist (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



brezelfisch schrieb:


> Die goldfarbene runde Endkappe hinten an der Rolle ist nicht fest es hat spiel, ist das ok?



Die ist nicht fest, aber Spiel sollte sie eigentlich auch nicht haben. Wenn du die Rolle von hinten anschaust, ist der Pennschriftzug auf der Kappe dann waagerecht- eine gedachte Linie unter den Buchstaben parallel zum Rollenfuß? Wenn die Kappe nämlich nur leicht schief steht, passt's nicht. Dann musst sie aufschrauben, Kappe ausrichten, zuschrauben- dann sollte nichts mehr wackeln.

Solange sie keine komischen Geräusche macht und der Gehäusedeckel plan aufliegt, brauchst du dir aber keine Gedanken zu machen und kannst sie zu lassen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

@ Purist:

Danke für diesen Hinweis! Habe infolgedessen grade mal spaßeshalber an meinen noch nie aufgeschraubten Slammers gefummelt:

Der Penn-Schriftzug steht jeweils exakt waagerecht, die Kappe lässt sich jeweils minimal(st) nach links und rechts bewegen (nicht mal 1 mm Spiel). Kann man nicht wirklich als "Wackeln" bezeichnen.

Liegt aber ansonsten komplett plan am Gehäuse an, lässt sich auch nicht auf einen zuziehen o. Ä.

Hat sich auch im Einsatz noch nie negativ bemerkbar gemacht. Geräusche verursacht das auch nicht - weder beim Werfen noch beim Kurbeln. Sonst wäre mir das sicherlich schon weitaus früher aufgefallen

--> habe dieser Endkappe bislang noch nie irgendwelche Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet - die Rollen machen trotzdem einwandfrei ihren Job ohne Mucken.


----------



## Purist (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Die Rollen haben bei der Wartung nur zwei Macken, die eine mit den Gehäuseschrauben habe ich schon geschildert, die andere ist diese Endkappe. Die muss beim Zusammenschrauben so ausgerichtet sein, dass der Schriftzug absolut gerade ist. Obwohl sie dazu zwei abgeflachte Seiten hat, bleibt die nicht unbedingt so liegen und lässt sich eben auch in "Schieflage" durch den Gehäusedeckel festziehen. 
Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass es bei meiner 460 auch wackeliger war, die habe ich aber leider nicht griffbereit (ist 500km entfernt eingebunkert), bei der 260 war die Kappe nach einer Korrektur per Hand perfekt und sitzt bis heute bombenfest, bei der 360 musste ich nichts richten.


----------



## Dakarangus (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



brezelfisch schrieb:


> Was für eine Super Bremse, wirklich top.
> Frage an die Penn Besitzer: Die goldfarbene runde Endkappe hinten an der Rolle ist nicht fest es hat spiel, ist das ok?



Ja leichtes wackeln schadet nicht. 

Hast du dich schon für eine Schnur entschieden?


----------



## brezelfisch (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Ja leichtes wackeln schadet nicht.
> 
> Hast du dich schon für eine Schnur entschieden?



Ich nehme im Mai an der Ostsee mal die Pilk + Boot in Neon gelb 0,40er mono von WFT. Wenns nicht gut ist lass ich mir in Heiligenhafen eine Braid aufspulen, aber ich glaube die WFT geht. Leichte Pilker bis vielleicht 120gr. da wird schon keine so grosse Dehnung sein so das man ohne weiteres noch was spürt. zur Montage nehme ich Knotenlosverbinder mit einem Einhängewirbel für das System (Jig mit Pilker). Ich muss schauen wie es sich bei schwereren Pilkern verhält, kommt ja auch auf die Strömung und Abdrift bzw. Andrift an.


----------



## brezelfisch (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> @ Purist:
> 
> Danke für diesen Hinweis! Habe infolgedessen grade mal spaßeshalber an meinen noch nie aufgeschraubten Slammers gefummelt:
> 
> ...



Ja so ist das bei meiner Rolle auch, ich denke das hat keinerlei Bedeutung von irgendwelchen negativen Einflüssen des Getriebes. Passt schon!


----------



## brezelfisch (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

In der Beschreibung lese ich das die Slammer eine Edelstahlspulenachse hat???? Sieht aber nicht so aus! Edelstahl ist hell glänzend und nicht magnetisch auf jeden Fall nicht so das der Magnet voll anschlägt an der Achse!  Soll das wirklich Edelstahl sein? Sieht aus wie Eisen. Da bin ich mir jetzt nicht ganz so sicher, oder weis jemand darüber besser bescheid?


----------



## Dakarangus (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Mach dir keine Gedanken üner die  Stabilität der Slammer.

Das  ist mein bislang größter Fang mit der 460er


----------



## inselkandidat (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Mach dir keine Gedanken üner die  Stabilität der Slammer.



dito..


----------



## Purist (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Die Tage ist mal wieder eine neue Slammer bei mir eingetrudelt, lt. Aufkleber scheinbar Bj 2015. An der Rolle stimmt alles, die Kurbel läuft sogar runder als bei meinen alten Modellen.. bis auf die Abschlusskappe! Die dreht sich auch bei dieser 1-2mm im Uhrzeigersinn. Ich wollte der Sache mal auf den Grund gehen und schraubte sie einfach auf, am Fett spart man in der Fertigung für Penn noch immer nicht. Ergebnis: Im Gegensatz zu den älteren Modellen ist die Abschlußkappe nur noch an einer Seite geschrägt, evtl. könnte man einen festeren Sitz durch etwas tapen oder, risikoreicher, abschleifen des Lackes am Gehäuse erreichen. Ich hab's auch erst einmal gelassen, so sehr stört es nicht und auf die Funktion hat es gar keine Auswirkungen. Vielleicht schaue ich es mir in einem Jahr noch einmal an, bei der ersten richtigen Wartung/Fettung nach dem Einlaufen im Einsatz. 

Wem die Slammers zu schwer laufen sei gesagt, dass sich das durch das Einlaufen, Reinigen und Neufetten erledigt, auch das Ölen der mit Fett ab Werk verschmierten Kugellager bringt diesbezüglich enorme Vorteile.  



brezelfisch schrieb:


> In der Beschreibung lese ich das die Slammer eine Edelstahlspulenachse hat????



In welcher Beschreibung? Die haben schon immer eine eloxierte Alu-Spule, ist bei den anderen Pennrollen nicht anders.


----------



## brezelfisch (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Purist schrieb:


> Die Tage ist mal wieder eine neue Slammer bei mir eingetrudelt, lt. Aufkleber scheinbar Bj 2015. An der Rolle stimmt alles, die Kurbel läuft sogar runder als bei meinen alten Modellen.. bis auf die Abschlusskappe! Die dreht sich auch bei dieser 1-2mm im Uhrzeigersinn. Ich wollte der Sache mal auf den Grund gehen und schraubte sie einfach auf, am Fett spart man in der Fertigung für Penn noch immer nicht. Ergebnis: Im Gegensatz zu den älteren Modellen ist die Abschlußkappe nur noch an einer Seite geschrägt, evtl. könnte man einen festeren Sitz durch etwas tapen oder, risikoreicher, abschleifen des Lackes am Gehäuse erreichen. Ich hab's auch erst einmal gelassen, so sehr stört es nicht und auf die Funktion hat es gar keine Auswirkungen. Vielleicht schaue ich es mir in einem Jahr noch einmal an, bei der ersten richtigen Wartung/Fettung nach dem Einlaufen im Einsatz.
> 
> Wem die Slammers zu schwer laufen sei gesagt, dass sich das durch das Einlaufen, Reinigen und Neufetten erledigt, auch das Ölen der mit Fett ab Werk verschmierten Kugellager bringt diesbezüglich enorme Vorteile.
> 
> ...



Hallo Purist, ich habe von der Edelstahlachse bzw. Edelstahlspulenachse geschrieben und nicht von der Alu Spule, bitte nochmal genau lesen #t 
In der Verpackung liegen 5 in verschiedenen Sprachen beilegte blau/weissen Instruktionspapiere dabei und eines in deutscher Sprache, da kannst es lesen. Auch bei Penn Deutschland auf der Homepage kannst es nachlesen. Eine für mich echt fragwürdige Geschichte was Edeslstahl betrifft. Ich sage "Nein" das ist keine Edelstahlachse.


----------



## brezelfisch (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Mach dir keine Gedanken üner die  Stabilität der Slammer.
> 
> Das  ist mein bislang größter Fang mit der 460er



#6#6#6 Das ist mal ein Fisch!!!
Solche hab ich Ende der Siebziger Jahre vor Langeland auf einem dänischen kutter gefangen, seit dem nicht mehr in dieser Grösse. Mein Glückwunsch#g


----------



## kuttenkarl (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Hallo,
Edelstahl ist nur ein Oberbegriff für Stahl. Es gibt ferritische Cromstähle die magnetisierbar sind. Hier kommt meines erachtens wieder  die Umgangssprache zum tragen (Cromstahl=Edelstahl).


----------



## Dakarangus (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



brezelfisch schrieb:


> #6#6#6 Das ist mal ein Fisch!!!
> Solche hab ich Ende der Siebziger Jahre vor Langeland auf einem dänischen kutter gefangen, seit dem nicht mehr in dieser Grösse. Mein Glückwunsch#g


Vielen Dank brezelfisch! Der Dorsch stammt aus Westnorwegen, ich hab mich so gefreut das ich mich erstmal ins Boot setzen musste während ein Kumpel ihn abgehakt und versorgt hat.



Purist schrieb:


> am Fett spart man in der Fertigung für Penn noch immer nicht.



Da sagst du was, das ist manchmal schon eine kleine Sauerei... |supergri




Purist schrieb:


> Wem die Slammers zu schwer laufen sei gesagt, dass sich das durch das  Einlaufen, Reinigen und Neufetten erledigt, auch das Ölen der mit Fett  ab Werk verschmierten Kugellager bringt diesbezüglich enorme Vorteile.



Es  soll ja Hersteller geben, die in ihren Rollen die Getriebeteile statt  mit einem Fettfilm nur mit einem Ölfilm überziehen, damit sich die Rollen  im Laden schon ganz leicht kurbeln lassen... #d


----------



## eric20004 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Edelstahl ist nur ein Oberbegriff für Stahl. Es gibt ferritische Cromstähle die magnetisierbar sind. Hier kommt meines erachtens wieder  die Umgangssprache zum tragen (Cromstahl=Edelstahl).



Du hast da was vertauscht edelstahl ist kein oberbegriff für stahl sondern Chromstahl ist ein umgangsprachlicher begriff für alle nicht rostenden legierten stähle


----------



## Purist (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



brezelfisch schrieb:


> In der Verpackung liegen 5 in verschiedenen Sprachen beilegte blau/weissen Instruktionspapiere dabei und eines in deutscher Sprache, da kannst es lesen. Auch bei Penn Deutschland auf der Homepage kannst es nachlesen. Eine für mich echt fragwürdige Geschichte was Edeslstahl betrifft. Ich sage "Nein" das ist keine Edelstahlachse.



Du kannst es auch in Englisch lesen, aber auch, dass die Anleitung von (20)06 ist. Woraus schließt du, dass es kein nicht rostender Stahl ist? Anhand des Magnetismus kannst du es kaum beurteilen, bei manchen Legierungen fehlt er völlig, bei anderen nicht. Entfette die Achse, dann siehst du wie das Material glänzt.


----------



## brezelfisch (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Purist schrieb:


> Du kannst es auch in Englisch lesen, aber auch, dass die Anleitung von (20)06 ist. Woraus schließt du, dass es kein nicht rostender Stahl ist? Anhand des Magnetismus kannst du es kaum beurteilen, bei manchen Legierungen fehlt er völlig, bei anderen nicht. Entfette die Achse, dann siehst du wie das Material glänzt.



Reines Eisen mit einem ferritischen Gefüge ist magnetisch.
  Wenn man Eisen mit Kohlenstoff mischt spricht man von Stahl.
  Je nach Mischungsverhältnis (Chrom, Nickel) und Wärmebehandlung kann der Stahl eine andere Gefügeform annehmen. (Eisen und Kohlenstoff gibt Stahl)

  Der Edelstahl 1.4300 (V2A) hat ein austenitisches Gefüge und ist  unmagnetisch. Der Edelstahl 1.4016 hat ein ferritisches Gefüge und ist  magnetisch.Da der Magnet voll anschlägt ist es einfach minder Qualität und für mich kein "Edel"stahl es wird nur als dessen bezeichnet. Soll sein wie es will, aber ein Beispiel möchte ich noch geben: Da ich kein Schweinefleisch esse kauf ich natürlich andere Produkte wie Geflügelwurst. In den Supermärkten steht dann z.B. Geflügelwurst drauf, aber wenn man hinten die Zusammensetzung liest ist man erstaunt! 40% Geflügen und 30% Schweinefleisch. Genauso ähnlich sehe ich das mit dem sogenannten Edelstahl in der Rolle. und bei meiner Slammer glänzt die Achse eben nicht, wenn man das Fett entfernt. Vielleicht habe ich ja auch keine Edelstahlachse, wer weis was die da in China machen.Egal jetzt brauchen wir auch nicht mehr darüber diskutieren.


----------



## brezelfisch (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

So jetzt an alle die mir nicht geglaubt haben das meine Slammer und viele andere auch keine Edelstahlachse hat!#d

Habe heute nach meiner Nachfrage bezüglich der Edelstahlachse eine Email von PURE Fishing Deutschland erhalten und siehe da der brezelfisch hat Recht gehabt. Die Slammer hat keine Edelstahlachse.
Die ist die Mail von Pure Fishing:


Sehr geehrter Herr Müller,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Wir  bitten zunächst darum, unsere verspätete Antwort zu entschuldigen. Wir  mussten Ihre Anfrage jedoch zunächst überprüfen. Dabei hat sich  tatsächlich herausgestellt,  dass der Produzent in Fernost nicht die richtigen Achsen in die Rolle  verbaut hat. Uns wurde jedoch versichert, dass dies keinerlei  Auswirkungen auf die Qualität oder die Beständigkeit habe, da die  verbauten Achsen aus rostfreiem Stahl bestehen.

Wir  bieten Ihnen folgende Alternativen an: Sie nutzen Ihre neue Rolle  weiter wie bisher. Sollte es Probleme mit der Spulenachse geben,  tauschen wir Ihnen die  Achse selbstverständlich kostenfrei aus. Gerne können wir die Achse  auch direkt austauschen, dazu müssten Sie uns jedoch ihre Rolle zukommen  lassen. 

Wir hoffen, dass Sie mit einem der Vorschläge einverstanden sind und verbleiben


mit freundlichen Grüßen


Heiko Jakob 
*PURE FISHING Deutschland GmbH*


----------



## GeorgeB (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Das ist mal eine richtig tolle Antwort von Pure-Fishing. Ehrlich und kulant. Nicht diese übliche Lügerei, die einen aggressiv macht. 

Wenn Firmen sich so verhalten, kaufe ich dort immer wieder. Auch wenn mal Böcke passieren.


----------



## Purist (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



brezelfisch schrieb:


> Habe heute nach meiner Nachfrage bezüglich der Edelstahlachse eine Email von PURE Fishing Deutschland erhalten und siehe da der brezelfisch hat Recht gehabt. Die Slammer hat keine Edelstahlachse.



Erst einmal Respekt für die Arbeit, die du dir gemacht hast und Danke an dich, für die Information, brezelfisch. Entschuldige, dass ich dir nicht glauben wollte.

Kannst du die Achse bitte einmal ablichten und das Foto hier reinstellen? Ich würde sie nämlich gerne einmal mit meinen vergleichen.
Vielleicht verbauen die in China seit Jahren falsche Achsen?


----------



## Dakarangus (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Ein Foto der Achse würde mich auch interessieren, ich habe nämlich fünf slammer, mal sehen was ich da für Achsen drin habe...


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Ich seh das ganz pragmatisch: 

Solange die Teile meine Wüstköder/ bzw. -köfi-Knechtung klaglos überstehen, ist mir das Achsmaterial relativ wumpe.

Bislang machen sie trotz derben Herreitens (wofür ich sie gezielt gekauft habe) jedenfalls keinerlei Mucken und laufen wie am ersten Tag.

Fett vollgeregnet wurde sie auch schon, und das nicht nur einmal (bleibt bei nem überzeugten Schlechtwetterangler nicht aus) - hat ihnen jeweils ebenfalls nix ausgemacht. 

Habe sie nach dem Heimkommen dann immer äußerlich abgewischt und dann noch nen Tag lang offen (= nicht in der Schachtel) in der Wohnung resttrocknen lassen, mehr nicht. Hab die Dinger auch noch nie aufgeschraubt bzw. selbst gewartet, weil ich davon nix verstehe.

Soooooo schlecht scheint der verbaute Achsenstahl also bei der China-Slammer auch nicht unbedingt zu sein - der gammelt bei mir nicht, verbogen hat es auch noch nichts.

Muss aber dazu anmerken, dass ich nur im Süßwasser angele.


----------



## brezelfisch (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Purist schrieb:


> Erst einmal Respekt für die Arbeit, die du dir gemacht hast und Danke an dich, für die Information, brezelfisch. Entschuldige, dass ich dir nicht glauben wollte.
> 
> Kannst du die Achse bitte einmal ablichten und das Foto hier reinstellen? Ich würde sie nämlich gerne einmal mit meinen vergleichen.
> Vielleicht verbauen die in China seit Jahren falsche Achsen?




Hallo Purist, schon OK. Ich habe ein foto gemacht und hoffe dir damit geholfen zu haben.


----------



## brezelfisch (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Ein Foto der Achse würde mich auch interessieren, ich habe nämlich fünf slammer, mal sehen was ich da für Achsen drin habe...




Das Foto ist im thread


----------



## brezelfisch (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich seh das ganz pragmatisch:
> 
> Solange die Teile meine Wüstköder/ bzw. -köfi-Knechtung klaglos überstehen, ist mir das Achsmaterial relativ wumpe.
> 
> ...



Wir werden es sehen wenn wir einen 2 Meter Waller rausgezogen haben ob die Achse noch gerade läuft. Spass#:


----------



## Purist (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



brezelfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe ein foto gemacht und hoffe dir damit geholfen zu haben.



Danke, hier 'mal ein Vergleich zu zwei meiner Slammers (ohne Blitz, aber mit LED Deckenleuchte). Was glaubst du, brezelfisch, auch betroffen? Ein Magnet reagiert auf beide und deutlich stärker als auf die Schnurfangbügel.


----------



## brezelfisch (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Purist schrieb:


> Danke, hier 'mal ein Vergleich zu zwei meiner Slammers (ohne Blitz, aber mit LED Deckenleuchte). Was glaubst du, brezelfisch, auch betroffen? Ein Magnet reagiert auf beide und deutlich stärker als auf die Schnurfangbügel.




@Purist
Bei mir sieht die Achse auch so aus wenn ich das Fett wegputze, also auch wie bei dir. Bei meinem Foto wurde nix gesäubert. Du hast das gleiche und die anderen bestimmt auch. Diese Achse ist eine Chromstahlachse deshalb die volle magnetische anziehung und trotzdem rostfrei in dem sinne und ist wirklich auch sehr stabil. Jetzt mach dir keinen Kopf ich würde mir die Slammer immer wieder kaufen. Sollte irgendwas verbiegen was ich nicht glaube kannst du sie zu Pure fishing einschicken die machen dir dann eine neue Achse aus vermutlich Edelstahl rein. Das passt schon #6 Ich habe hier in meiner Werkstatt echte Edelstahlstäbe und die verbiegen sich auch. Mit Gruss brezelfisch


----------



## Purist (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



brezelfisch schrieb:


> Jetzt mach dir keinen Kopf ich würde mir die Slammer immer wieder kaufen. Sollte irgendwas verbiegen was ich nicht glaube kannst du sie zu Pure fishing einschicken die machen dir dann eine neue Achse aus vermutlich Edelstahl rein.



Ich mache mir doch keinen Kopf, die 260er (oben im Bild) hat schon zuviel mitgemacht um an der Qualität zu zweifeln. 
Mir ist bewusst, dass die Slammers seit vielen Jahren selbst im härtesten Einsatz sind, noch nicht einmal in den Amiforen hat sich je einer über Achsschäden beschwert über das Achsmaterial auch nicht. Einzig deine Mail von Pure Fishing verwirrt mich etwas: Was wissen die, was wir nicht wissen?
Was hast du denen überhaupt geschrieben?

Die Achse ist aber im Prinzip schnell getauscht, solange sie nicht verbogen ist, 5 Schrauben lösen und rausziehen. 



brezelfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe hier in meiner Werkstatt echte Edelstahlstäbe und die verbiegen sich auch.



Mit Edelstahldraht biege ich mir meine Spinner :m


----------



## brezelfisch (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich mache mir doch keinen Kopf, die 260er (oben im Bild) hat schon zuviel mitgemacht um an der Qualität zu zweifeln.
> Mir ist bewusst, dass die Slammers seit vielen Jahren selbst im härtesten Einsatz sind, noch nicht einmal in den Amiforen hat sich je einer über Achsschäden beschwert über das Achsmaterial auch nicht. Einzig deine Mail von Pure Fishing verwirrt mich etwas: Was wissen die, was wir nicht wissen?
> Was hast du denen überhaupt geschrieben?
> 
> ...



Ich habe denen lediglich geschrieben und begründet, daß es sich nicht um eine sogenannte Edelstahlachse handelt die in der Slammer verbaut ist. Die haben sich der Sache angenommen und nachgefragt. Eine ehrliche Antwort haben wir ja bekommen und das find ich gut. Echt Klasse #6


----------



## brezelfisch (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Purist für was nimmst du die 260er, wenn ich fragen darf?
Ich habe mir gedacht ich kauf die mir als Spinnrolle für Hecht und Co.


----------



## Purist (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



brezelfisch schrieb:


> Purist für was nimmst du die 260er, wenn ich fragen darf?



Für Barsch, Zander, Hecht- aber nur auf Spinnruten bis 2,40m. Darüber kommt die 360er dran, für bessere Balance, aber auch weil der Spulendurchmesser größer ist (für weitere Würfe). Im Prinzip kannst du die aber für alles nehmen was dir einfällt, meine durfte auch schon 20-Pfund-Karpfen und dicke Aale bändingen. 

Die Gehäuse der 260er und 360er sind gleich groß, aber nicht identisch. Die 360er hat den breiteren Rotor und einen größeren Spulendurchmesser.


----------



## brezelfisch (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Na dann nehm ich gleich die 360er Rollen, guter Hinweis von dir Purist! Momentan bei Angel Domäne nicht lieferbar. Hab telefoniert und sie sagen muss noch ein bischen warten die kommen wahrscheinlich in 1 Woche wieder.
Dann bestell ich die Slammers


----------



## Dakarangus (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Fischst du denn geflochtene oder mono beim spinnen?

denn mit geflochtener schnur hatte ich bei der 360er viel Tüddel! Soviel, dass angeln fast nicht möglich war. 
Erstaunlichwerweise mit der 260er kaum, die nehme ich gerne zum spinnne.

(ich muss aber dazusagen, dass ich sehr langsam fische und deshalb auch schonmal lockere shcnur aufkurbele)


----------



## Purist (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> denn mit geflochtener schnur hatte ich bei der 360er viel Tüddel! Soviel, dass angeln fast nicht möglich war.



Bei welcher Schnurstärke? Die Slammers haben ja alle die Macke, dass man sie lieber etwas zu wenig bespult. 2mm Freiraum, bevor die Schrägung der Spulenkante anfängt, ist hingegen optimal.


----------



## brezelfisch (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Ich nehme gute Monofile zum Spinnfischen und hab noch nie irgendwelche Defizite dadurch gehabt. Beim Spinnfischen bzw. reinkurbeln mit Blinker oder Wobblern mit der Monofilen ist die Dehnung meines Erachtens sowieso grössten Teils aufgehoben und wenn man mal eine z.B. 0,28er anschaut so dick ist die doch gar nicht. Monofile haben wirklich auch ihre tollen Vorteile. Die Braids wo ich drauf hatte haben wenn man ehrlich ist nur Probleme gemacht. Ich persönlich werde nie mehr eine geflochtene nehmen (Süsswasser und Ostsee).


----------



## Purist (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



brezelfisch schrieb:


> Ich nehme gute Monofile zum Spinnfischen und hab noch nie irgendwelche Defizite dadurch gehabt.



Kenne ich, aber auch bei Monofiler gilt die Sache mit der Spulenkante. Wenn du das nicht beachtest, wirfst du mit der Slammer durchaus 'mal eine Perrücke. 
Die Vorteile von Monofil sind die Dehnung, die verhältnismäßig (Tragkraft) genauso große Wurfweite (auch bei größeren Durchmessern) und der Preis. Gute Mono gibt's für unter 10€ bei 300m Länge. Als Schnäppchen in der Dose gibt's auch 1000m dafür. Im Vergleich zu Geflochtener ist die Dehnung beim Spinnangeln (20-40m Distanz) völlig vernachlässigbar.  

Einen Vorteil hat Geflochtene trotzdem: Ein Knick führt nicht zum Schnurriss, beim Lösen von Hängern ist sie meist zuverlässiger, aufgrund der fehlenden Dehnung, außerdem sieht man am Farbverlust, wo sie Schäden aufweisen kann.


----------



## Dakarangus (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Purist schrieb:


> Bei welcher Schnurstärke? Die Slammers haben ja alle die Macke, dass man sie lieber etwas zu wenig bespult. 2mm Freiraum, bevor die Schrägung der Spulenkante anfängt, ist hingegen optimal.



"0,14"  er Hemingway dynasteel und "0,19" er Power pro


----------



## allegoric (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> "0,14"  er Hemingway dynasteel und "0,19" er Power pro



Ich hatte mir auch mal die Hemingway zugelegt. War zwar nicht sooo schlecht, aber an die Power Pro kommen die mM nach nicht ran.


----------



## brezelfisch (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Ja der Preis spielt auch eine grosse rolle, dennoch haben beide Schnüre ihre Vorteile. Jetzt bin ich mittlerweile 55 Jahre alt und fische seit meinem 14 Lebensjahr mit mono (früher gab es die andere auch noch nicht) und habe nie einen gehakten Fisch wegen mono verloren. Auch bei weiten Würfen auf Karpfen die bestimmt an die 30 -40 Meter waren hatte ich wirklich keine Probleme an einem See. Beim Pilken (Ostsee) habe ich es immer so gehalten das wenn mono benutzt wird auch eine steifere Rute genommen wurde. Früher hatte man ja nur 0,50 oder 0,60 Leine zum Pilken genommen und heute nehme ich 0,40er WFT die speziell zum Pilken eine spezifisch geringere Dehnung hat. Tragkraft war für mich auch nie ein Problem die haben alle bisher gehalten ohne Schnur bzw. Knotenriss. Das moderne Angeln mit Braids mag sicherlich interessant sein, wenn man alles spürt was am anderen Ende passiert. Aber beim Grundangeln bzw. Faulenzen oder den Blinker und Co. durchs Wasser ziehen brauch ich das alles nicht. Früher wurde auch gefangen nicht mehr und nicht weniger als heute und das mache ich nicht an einer Angelschnur aus. Einen knapp gehakter Fisch den man sowieso nicht wo er gehakt ist erkennen kann da erst am Ufer ziehe ich gegebenfall noch an Land mit einer mono. Das sind nur mal Beispiele wenn es um einen gehakten Fisch geht. Mit Hänger, klar da mag eine Braid vorteilhafter sein und auch strömungsfreundlicher, aber eine unter 0,30er macht auch nicht so einen Widerstand das man sagt oh nein. Ich denke jeder so wie er es gewöhnt ist und freude daran hat.


----------



## brezelfisch (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Noch was vergessen, vorhin habe ich meine Gutscheine eingelöst und mir die 3 Slammer 360er bestellt da sie heute wieder im Shop waren


----------



## brezelfisch (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Diese Schnur nehme ich zum Spinnfischen, hält und ist dehnungsarm sowie farblich getarnt. Damit ziehst du jeden Hecht oder Zander raus.


----------



## Purist (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



brezelfisch schrieb:


> Diese Schnur nehme ich zum Spinnfischen



Ist günstig genug um sie vielleicht einmal auszuprobieren. Ich nehme  zum Spinnfischen gerne DAM Tectan Superior, die bekommt man fast  überall und die hält ihre Tragkraft oder als billigere Variante, wenn  auch mit einem Tick mehr an Dehnung, Sufix aus der Dose. Zu dehnungsarm sollte Monofile aber auch nicht sein, weil die dann zu hart ist und zu gern von der Rolle springt.


----------



## brezelfisch (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Purist schrieb:


> Ist günstig genug um sie vielleicht einmal auszuprobieren. Ich nehme  zum Spinnfischen gerne DAM Tectan Superior, die bekommt man fast  überall und die hält ihre Tragkraft oder als billigere Variante, wenn  auch mit einem Tick mehr an Dehnung, Sufix aus der Dose. Zu dehnungsarm sollte Monofile aber auch nicht sein, weil die dann zu hart ist und zu gern von der Rolle springt.



Die Tectan habe ich früher gefischt eine absolute Super Schnur mit hoher Tragkraft, aber in den ich glaube Ende der 70er Jahre war die mir zu teuer. Erst später hab ich die gehabt. Ein Angelfreund von mir hat die schon immer gehabt und war begeistert. Später bin ich auf eine 0,27 von Cormoran gestossen die war bräunlich mit hoher Tragkraft diese war auch toll und irgendwie nicht mehr bekommen. Dann habe ich die Carbon x professional von Profi Blinker kennegelernt und bei der bin ich geblieben bis heute (bis aufs Pilken) und da ändere ich auch nix mehr dran. Ein Versuch mit einer 300Meter Spule wäre es auf jeden Fall wert. Kannst ja auch mal die 29,8er ausprobieren hat 7,2 KG Tragkraft. Die 27,8 mit 6,2 KG Tragkraft nehme ich als Hauptschnur für alle Grundangelarten und zum Spinnfischen bis auf Wels natürlich!
Ich habe einen ganzen Karton voll mit den Carbon x professionals von 0,188 bis 35,8


----------



## Purist (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



brezelfisch schrieb:


> Die Tectan habe ich früher gefischt eine absolute Super Schnur mit hoher Tragkraft, aber in den ich glaube Ende der 70er Jahre war die mir zu teuer.



Die heutige hat mit der alten, die ich auch noch kenne, nicht mehr viel zu tun. Immerhin wird sie in einer leicht trüben Plastikdose verkauft. Trotzdem gilt für die, wie auch alle anderen Monofilen: Hokuspokus gibt's da nicht. Ist sie ordentlich produziert worden und wurde sie lichtgeschützt gelagert, taugt fast jede, wenn Härte/Dehnung zum Einsatzgebiet passen. So kann man sogar zu billigsten "Zielfisch"-Schnüren greifen, wenn die gerade neu auf dem Markt sind. Abgelagertes taugt nichts, es sei denn, die Schnur wird lichtgeschützt verkauft. 

Was aber bei mir wirklich so ist: Geflochtene schmeiße ich seltener von der Rolle. Das ist eine Sache die kaum als Argument genannt wird, weil Mono abriebfester ist. Geflochtene ist aber derart weich, dass sie alleine dadurch weniger Schäden beim ständigen Auswerfen und Einkurbeln abbekommt. Beim Kontakt mit Muscheln sieht das natürlich anders aus. Zudem bekommt Geflochtene keine "Quetschungsschäden" auf der Rolle. 
Das mir die Schnur im Wurf reißt, passiert ziemlich schnell wenn die Mono nur etwas Drall abbekommen hat, von Geflochtener kenne ich das auch nicht.


----------



## Dakarangus (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



brezelfisch schrieb:


> Noch was vergessen, vorhin habe ich meine Gutscheine eingelöst und mir die 3 Slammer 360er bestellt da sie heute wieder im Shop waren




Hehe nachdem ich mir die erste gekauft hatte kamen auch ganz schnell noch welche dazu :m

Die Profi blinker schnur interessiert mich!st

Hast du die mal nachgemessen?
Oft kommen da erstaunliche Werte raus. Manche stimmen aber auch.


----------



## brezelfisch (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Hehe nachdem ich mir die erste gekauft hatte kamen auch ganz schnell noch welche dazu :m
> 
> Die Profi blinker schnur interessiert mich!st
> 
> ...




Die Schnur ist genau, habe sie gemessen. Die hält ihr versprechen.
Jetzt habe ich da noch was gefunden was Anschlag und Kräfte betrifft: vom Roland Lorkowski dem Chef der Firma Profi Blinker
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClAy0Ac2ZDU


----------



## brezelfisch (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Purist schrieb:


> Die heutige hat mit der alten, die ich auch noch kenne, nicht mehr viel zu tun. Immerhin wird sie in einer leicht trüben Plastikdose verkauft. Trotzdem gilt für die, wie auch alle anderen Monofilen: Hokuspokus gibt's da nicht. Ist sie ordentlich produziert worden und wurde sie lichtgeschützt gelagert, taugt fast jede, wenn Härte/Dehnung zum Einsatzgebiet passen. So kann man sogar zu billigsten "Zielfisch"-Schnüren greifen, wenn die gerade neu auf dem Markt sind. Abgelagertes taugt nichts, es sei denn, die Schnur wird lichtgeschützt verkauft.
> 
> Was aber bei mir wirklich so ist: Geflochtene schmeiße ich seltener von der Rolle. Das ist eine Sache die kaum als Argument genannt wird, weil Mono abriebfester ist. Geflochtene ist aber derart weich, dass sie alleine dadurch weniger Schäden beim ständigen Auswerfen und Einkurbeln abbekommt. Beim Kontakt mit Muscheln sieht das natürlich anders aus. Zudem bekommt Geflochtene keine "Quetschungsschäden" auf der Rolle.
> Das mir die Schnur im Wurf reißt, passiert ziemlich schnell wenn die Mono nur etwas Drall abbekommen hat, von Geflochtener kenne ich das auch nicht.



Wie schon von mir gesagt, jede Schnur hat seine Vor- und Nachteile und fangen tut man mit beiden. Allerdings vom gesamten gesehen habe "ich persönlich" weniger Theater mit einer mono. Brauch kein langes Vorfach wegen der Dehnung binden. Egal bei welchen Rollen brauche ich nicht achten wegen unterfüttern oder durchrutschen der Schnur auf der Spule, kann grosse Rollen nehmen die stabiler sind und brauch nicht unbedingt eine Rolle wo gut verlegt wegen dem einschneiden auf der Spule. Brauch nicht darauf achten das die Schnur ziemlich straff aufgespult wird. Kann jede Rute nehmen (z.B. harter Prügel) wegen ausschlitzen der Haken im Maul eines Fisches der zu knapp gehakt wurde. Das sind nur meine persönlichen Argumente.


----------



## brezelfisch (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit selbstgebundene Meeresvorfächer aus? Braucht man im Meer unbedingt ein Fluorocarbon Vorfach für Pilker und Beifänger auf Dorsch oder gehen auch andere....farbige Schnüre
Ich habe eine dunkel gefärbte 0,60er Wels Schnur, kann man mit dieser als Meeresvorfach erfolgreich sein? Weis jemand darüber bescheid...|kopfkrat


----------



## punkarpfen (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Die Schnur kannst du nehmen. Bei den üblichen Tiefen spielt die Farbe keine Rolle.


----------



## brezelfisch (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Die Schnur kannst du nehmen. Bei den üblichen Tiefen spielt die Farbe keine Rolle.



@punkarpfen,
Ok danke, dann werde ich damit die Meeresvorfächer binden.#6


----------



## Dakarangus (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



brezelfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe eine dunkel gefärbte 0,60er Wels Schnur, kann man mit dieser als Meeresvorfach erfolgreich sein? Weis jemand darüber bescheid...|kopfkrat



Dafüber hatte ich auch mal nachgedacht, andererseits kostet die Spule transparente Meeres vorfachschnur unter 5€, deshalb habe ich die genommen.
Im Vergleich war die Meeres vorfchschnur auch weicher, ließ sich bei dem dicken durchmesser leichter knoten.


----------



## brezelfisch (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Dafüber hatte ich auch mal nachgedacht, andererseits kostet die Spule transparente Meeres vorfachschnur unter 5€, deshalb habe ich die genommen.
> Im Vergleich war die Meeres vorfchschnur auch weicher, ließ sich bei dem dicken durchmesser leichter knoten.



Aha ja dann muss ich mir das doch noch mal überlegen. Nun mir machts nix aus welche zu bestellen.


----------



## Stulle (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Ich nehm 40 er oder 45 er mono das reicht alle mal.


----------



## brezelfisch (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

So jetzt habt ihr mir schon sehr geholfen. Was mir aber noch beunruhigt ist das Wickelbild. Spule vorne wenig und hinten mehr aufgespult??????????????????????????
Weis jemand was darüber?


----------



## Purist (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



brezelfisch schrieb:


> Weis jemand was darüber?



Wie fest hattest du die Bremse angezogen? Zu fest: unten auf der Spule ist weniger Schnur, zu locker: oben ist weniger Schnur.
In deinem Fall sieht's aber noch nicht einmal richtig dramatisch aus, du hast ja selber gesehen, dass die Spule selbst etwas konisch nach oben zuläuft ("Weitwurfspule"), auch wenn das z.B. bei der 260er noch deutlich ausgeprägter ist. 

Was du tun kannst: wieder abspulen (geht von Hand bei der Rollengröße noch gut), Bremse nachjustieren und neu fest aufspulen.

Es gab sogar einmal Rollen, bei denen man die Spulenhöhe exakt einstellen konnte, ohne Unterlegscheiben und so einen Quatsch, aber das war in den 1980ern..


----------



## brezelfisch (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Purist schrieb:


> Wie fest hattest du die Bremse angezogen? Zu fest: unten auf der Spule ist weniger Schnur, zu locker: oben ist weniger Schnur.
> In deinem Fall sieht's aber noch nicht einmal richtig dramatisch aus, du hast ja selber gesehen, dass die Spule selbst etwas konisch nach oben zuläuft ("Weitwurfspule"), auch wenn das z.B. bei der 260er noch deutlich ausgeprägter ist.
> 
> Was du tun kannst: wieder abspulen (geht von Hand bei der Rollengröße noch gut), Bremse nachjustieren und neu fest aufspulen.
> ...



@Purist,
natürlich habe ich die Bremse zu gedreht so das man stramm aufspulen kann. Also an dem liegt es nicht. Das Schnurlaufröllchen ist bei den 3 gleichen slammer anderst positioniert, also am Rotor wenn der Bügel umgeschlagen zu ist sieht man deutlich (nicht auf diesen gesendeten Fotos). Sieht bei der einen so aus wie wenn der Bügel nicht vollständig umschlägt (ist aber der Fall)und sie so zum Kurbeln positioniert. Schräg nach obern, bei allen meinen früheren Rollen ist das Röllchen am Rotor auf 90° nach links und dadurch läuft die Schnur am äussersten Rand am Schnurlaufröllchen und nicht in der Mitte. Jede von den 3en ist anderst. Ich werde heute noch die andere Rolle aufspulen und schau wie es sich dort verlegt. Mit Gruss brezelfisch


----------



## Dingsens (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Moinsen,

das hat nix mit der Bremse zu tun. Das liegt an den Distanzscheiben auf der Achse.
Nimm mal bitte eine der Plastikscheiben von der Achse, dann sollte sich die Spule geringfügig mehr absenken und die Schnur bis zur oberen Spulenkante verlegen.
Grundsätzlich gilt allerdings zu beachten,dass das Wickelbild der Slammer generell nicht das Beste ist.
Das hat aber nix mit deinem Problem zu tun. :m

Bitte mal versuchen und Resultat nochmal benennen.

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## brezelfisch (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Dingsens schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> das hat nix mit der Bremse zu tun. Das liegt an den Distanzscheiben auf der Achse.
> Nimm mal bitte eine der Plastikscheiben von der Achse, dann sollte sich die Spule geringfügig mehr absenken und die Schnur bis zur oberen Spulenkante verlegen.
> ...



Hallo, ich habe gerade geschaut, aber meine Slammer bzw. die 3 neuen wo ich seid ein paar Tagen habe, haben keine Scheiben zu entfernen da keine vorhanden. Ich weis das mit den Scheiben. Jetzt bin ich ratlos.


----------



## Dingsens (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Wie jetzt, auf der Achse sitzen keine Distanzscheiben???
Also das wäre mir neu und würde dein Problem nahezu unlösbar gestalten. Und zwar deshalb, weil die Spule sich nicht weit genug absenkt, damit der Rotor bis zum oberen Rand wickelt. 
Jetzt ist natürlich guter Rat teuer! |kopfkrat
Kannst du mal ein Foto der Achse einstellen?
Kleben die Scheiben eventuell innen in der Spule? Hatte ich auch schon, habe gesucht wie blöd!

UPS, großer Denkfehler meinerseits!!! Bei der Slammer sitzt die Spule ja auf nem Zapfen auf, der gar keine Scheibe zulässt!!! |bigeyes
Dann weiß ich auch keine Erklärung. Es sei denn, im Spulenkopf sitzt noch irgendwo etwas, was eine Höhenjustierung zulässt. #c


----------



## Purist (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



brezelfisch schrieb:


> Das Schnurlaufröllchen ist bei den 3 gleichen slammer anderst positioniert, also am Rotor wenn der Bügel umgeschlagen zu ist sieht man deutlich (nicht auf diesen gesendeten Fotos).



Ist bei der Slammer auch noch normal, meine 260 hat einen leicht schräg sitzendes Schnurlaufröllchen, die anderen aber nicht. 

Bez. der Schnur würde ich aber wirklich die Bremsenjustage ins Auge fassen, auf dem Stift liegt die unterseite der Bremse hoffentlich.., ebenso wichtig: Der Anfang der Schnur sollte ordentlich fest auf die Spule, zum Ende hin etwas lockerer. Ob sie so konisch wickelt, sieht man eigentlich schon bei den ersten 100-150m je nach Schnurdicke.


----------



## Dakarangus (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Die Bilder zeigen eine völlig normale Slammer Wicklung, einfach fischen gehen, das klappt schon #h


----------



## Purist (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Die Bilder zeigen eine völlig normale Slammer Wicklung



Für normal halte ich die nicht. Wenn sie bei mir so aussah, wurde neu aufgespult und wie gesagt die Bremse nachgestellt. Das ist wichtig, weil ich mit Füllschnur unterwegs bin, würde die so schräg auf der Rolle sitzen, liegt die eigentliche Angelschnur nie richtig.


----------



## Dingsens (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Also wenn das ein normales Wickelbild für ne Slammer ist, fühle ich mich umso mehr bestätigt, noch nie eine besessen, empfohlen oder anderweitig angepriesen zu haben.
Natürlich ist es eine Maschine, die für vertikales Angeln und Zwecke zu gebrauchen ist, die nicht unbedingt beste Wurfeigenschaften verlangen. Allerdings fällt sie für MEINE Zwecke ganz klar durch jedes Raster, wenn sie so grottig wickelt.
Ich würde es allerdings mal interessant finden, ob andere Nutzer auch so gewöhnungsbedürftige Wickelbilder auf ihren Spulen haben. Hat jemand mal ein paar Fotos?
Versuche doch einfach mal die Schnur nochmal abzuspulen, die Spule abzubauen, nochmal neu zu montieren und dann wieder zu bespulen. Vielleicht hakte sie irgendwo an und der entscheidende Millimeter zum endgültigen Arretierungspunkt fehlte einfach.
Ansonsten musst du wohl mit den Toleranzen leben müssen, wenn das wirklich so sein sollte.


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen.

Ich habe mehrere Slammers, und bei so geringer Spulenfüllung wie auf dem Bild ist das Wickelbild noch gerade.

"Dönerspießig" wird es bei mir erst, wenn ich die Spule beim Bespulen zu voll machen sollte

--> ich verwende das "Dönerspieß-Phänomen" sogar zum Ermitteln des optimalen Füllstandes

--> ich höre mit dem Bespulen genau an bzw. kurz vor der Grenze zur Kegeligkeit auf

--> sobald ich merke "Aha, nun fängt die Kegelei an", mach ich ein paar Meter wieder runter, und alles ist prima

--> dann beginnt die Füllung ca. 3 mm unterhalb des vorderen Spulenrandes (eine Slammer sollte man ohnehin nicht zu voll machen). 

Damit lässt es sich gut werfen - auch, da meine Schwerköder im Slammer-Einsatz ohnehin genug Schnur von der Spule reißen (Slammer darf bei mir ab ca. 60 g Ködergewicht aufwärts ran, zumeist hängen da aber mindestens 80 bis 100 g vorne an der Leine).

Allerdings beginnt die Kegelbildung bei meinen Slammers (sowohl mit Mono als auch mit Geflecht) erst bei einem deutlich höheren Füllstand als auf den Bildern des TE - auf diesen scheint die Spule grade mal halb voll zu sein.


----------



## Purist (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Dingsens schrieb:


> Ich würde es allerdings mal interessant finden, ob andere Nutzer auch so gewöhnungsbedürftige Wickelbilder auf ihren Spulen haben.



Die mit der gelben Schnur ist noch ungefischt, hat unten keine perfekte Wicklung und einen Tick zuviel Schnur drauf, aber wie schon mehrfach gesagt- das lässt sich mit der Bremse einstellen 
Die mit der Grünen ist seit Jahren im Dauereinsatz, wurde schon dreimal komplett gewartet, hatte aber auch schon einmal eine konisch zulaufende Wicklung- lag ebenso an der Bremse. Im Angelalltag taucht das "Problem" gar nicht auf, nur beim Schnurwechsel sollte man darauf achten:


----------



## Dingsens (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Danke für das Foto, Purist. #6
Daran ist eigentlich ziemlich gut zu erkennen, wie es im Idealfall aussehen sollte!
Vielleicht bekommt der TE es ja noch hin und mit etwas "Frickelei" lässt sich das Problem beheben.

Viel Erfolg dem TE jedenfalls und beste Grüße.


----------



## brezelfisch (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Purist schrieb:


> Für normal halte ich die nicht. Wenn sie bei mir so aussah, wurde neu aufgespult und wie gesagt die Bremse nachgestellt. Das ist wichtig, weil ich mit Füllschnur unterwegs bin, würde die so schräg auf der Rolle sitzen, liegt die eigentliche Angelschnur nie richtig.



@Purist,
wie meinst du das mit der Bremse justieren? Soll ich die Bremse fester zu drehen?


----------



## brezelfisch (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Dingsens schrieb:


> Also wenn das ein normales Wickelbild für ne Slammer ist, fühle ich mich umso mehr bestätigt, noch nie eine besessen, empfohlen oder anderweitig angepriesen zu haben.
> Natürlich ist es eine Maschine, die für vertikales Angeln und Zwecke zu gebrauchen ist, die nicht unbedingt beste Wurfeigenschaften verlangen. Allerdings fällt sie für MEINE Zwecke ganz klar durch jedes Raster, wenn sie so grottig wickelt.
> Ich würde es allerdings mal interessant finden, ob andere Nutzer auch so gewöhnungsbedürftige Wickelbilder auf ihren Spulen haben. Hat jemand mal ein paar Fotos?
> Versuche doch einfach mal die Schnur nochmal abzuspulen, die Spule abzubauen, nochmal neu zu montieren und dann wieder zu bespulen. Vielleicht hakte sie irgendwo an und der entscheidende Millimeter zum endgültigen Arretierungspunkt fehlte einfach.
> Ansonsten musst du wohl mit den Toleranzen leben müssen, wenn das wirklich so sein sollte.



@Dingsens,
ich probier es auf jeden Fall und gebe hier bescheid


----------



## Purist (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



brezelfisch schrieb:


> @Purist,
> wie meinst du das mit der Bremse justieren? Soll ich die Bremse fester zu drehen?



Ja: Wenn die Schnur wie bei dir nach oben konisch zuläuft, ist die Bremse noch immer zu locker gewesen, wenn sich unten (siehe mein Foto gelbe Schnur) zu wenig Schnur aufspult, ist sie etwas zu fest angezogen.

Drehe die Bremse mit den Fingern voll zu, bis es wirklich nicht mehr geht. 
Hast du beim Aufspulen dann eine Lücke unten musst du sie ein paar Klicks lockerer einstellen und das ganze wiederholen. 

Wichtig ist auch nicht die obere Schnurschicht, mit der man spinnfischt (das sind maximal 50-80m), sondern vor allem darunter muss die Schnur richtig (nicht konisch) aufgespult sein.


----------



## brezelfisch (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Purist schrieb:


> Ja: Wenn die Schnur wie bei dir nach oben konisch zuläuft, ist die Bremse noch immer zu locker gewesen, wenn sich unten (siehe mein Foto gelbe Schnur) zu wenig Schnur aufspult, ist sie etwas zu fest angezogen.
> 
> Drehe die Bremse mit den Fingern voll zu, bis es wirklich nicht mehr geht.
> Hast du beim Aufspulen dann eine Lücke unten musst du sie ein paar Klicks lockerer einstellen und das ganze wiederholen.
> ...



@Purist,
siehe da es funktioniert. Danke #6 hätte ich nicht gedacht  die Schnur ist wirklich sauber auf der Spule. Ich habe die Bremse diesmal ziemlich angezogen 3 Umdrehungen mehr als zuvor und dann aufgespult. Also ich konnte das nicht wissen weil ich so etwas von einer Rolle nicht kenne. jetzt bin ich zufrieden. Prima:vik:


----------



## brezelfisch (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen.
> 
> Ich habe mehrere Slammers, und bei so geringer Spulenfüllung wie auf dem Bild ist das Wickelbild noch gerade.
> 
> ...




@Pischhirsch,
es war nur bei eine von den 3en die so ein Wickelbild hatte, Purist hat mir geschrieben, dass ich die Bremse stärker zu drehen soll das hab ich dann gemacht und es ist tatsächlich ein sauberes Wickelbild geworden und nicht mehr konisch. Was weis ich warum das so ist, aber es ist bei der einen so gewesen. Bin heilfroh das sich das so erledigt hat. Man o man also ich habe auch schon mitbekommen und bemerkt, dass die Rollenhersteller unterschiedliche Qualität der Rollen gleicher Serie haben. Das hab ich bei den Shimano Exage gehabt mehrere Rollen und jede lief anderst schlecht hakelte oder blieb immer an der gleichen Stelle wo sie schwer lief stehen und lauter so Sachen. Die habe ich alle zurückgegeben.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Cool, dann tut ja jetzt alles so, wie es soll #6


----------



## Purist (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



brezelfisch schrieb:


> Also ich konnte das nicht wissen weil ich so etwas von einer Rolle nicht kenne. jetzt bin ich zufrieden. Prima:vik:



Na, siehste #h



brezelfisch schrieb:


> Was weis ich warum das so ist, aber es ist bei der einen so gewesen.



Ich kann es dir erklären. Die Spule muss für eine gleichmäßige Schnurverteilung an einem bestimmten Punkt sitzen. Sitzt die  Spule etwas zu hoch, tritt das ein was du hattest, sitzt sie zu tief, würden unten Wicklungen fehlen. 

Die Slammer hat eine enorm starke Bremse, die auch noch extrem fein einstellbar ist, konstruktionsbedingt (in der Bremse stecken 2 Kunststoffteile) spielt der Drehmoment des Bremsknopfes eine enorme Rolle, ob die Schnur richtig sitzt. Da mag eine geringe Abweichung, von vielleicht 0,1mm bei einer Schnurlänge von 200-300m schon einmal so etwas produzieren. Sowas summiert sich dann.

Wie schon geschrieben: Es gab einmal Rollen, bei denen man das genau (und unabhängig von der Bremse) einstellen konnte.

Bei Multirollen kommt so eine Schnurverlegung schon vor, wenn man sie beim Aufspulen nur leicht schräg hält |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



brezelfisch schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich da noch was gefunden was Anschlag und Kräfte betrifft: vom Roland Lorkowski dem Chef der Firma Profi Blinker


Aber nicht zu ernst nehmen, das ist ein bischen Schnellschuss ... 

1) beim Anschlag ist die Geschwindigkeit des Kraftaufbaus schon wichtig, es geht um Millisekunden bis die Hakenspitze Druck bekommt, und die Zeit bis die Dehnung rausgezogen wird (wenn es eben nicht gestellt ist) ist bei Monofil um einiges länger, bei größeren Distanzen macht das den Unterschied.
Hängt dann noch vom Fisch ab, bei manchen Angelarten muss man nicht so blitzartig reagieren wie z.B. beim Gufieren oder Hechtwobblern.

2) Die Rutenbiegung (und der Rutenaufbau/Einsatz) ist sehr bescheiden, denn wenn man durch Biegung den Hebel der Schnur nicht verkürzen kann, kann man auch nicht soviel Kraft auf die Schnur bringen. Wenn dabei 2m wirksame Hebelstange stehen bleiben, bekommt man als Angler nur halb soviel geliftet wie bei 1m Hebelwirkung nach Biegung. 
Richtig ist vom Daumenwert her, dass der "gemeine Angler" bei 10-15kg aufgerufener Hubkraft an seinem Griffpunkt schlappt macht, bei unzureichendem Griff und direkt am Blank not-gehalten auch früher.

3) Für die Schnurbelastung darf man auch wieder die dynamische Komponente Zeit, Beschleunigung und sich ergebende kurzzeitige Schockbelastungen nicht vergessen.
bis Bremse einsetzt usw. , man braucht schon einige Schnurtragreserve bis hin zum Knoten, direkter Verschleiß usw.
Man kann viele Dyneemas durch Schockbelastung sehr viel früher sprengen, als was drauf steht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Purist schrieb:


> Die Slammer hat eine enorm starke Bremse, die auch noch extrem fein einstellbar ist, konstruktionsbedingt (in der Bremse stecken 2 Kunststoffteile) spielt der Drehmoment des Bremsknopfes eine enorme Rolle, ob die Schnur richtig sitzt.


Danke für den Tip #6, werde das bei meiner nächsten Aufspulung mal berücksichtigen!


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*

Ich bedanke mich ebenfalls herzlich für den Hinweis bei Purist, war mir bislang auch nicht bekannt!

Habe wie gesagt bislang da - offenbar rein zufällig - keine Probleme gehabt bzw. Kegelbildung erst bei Beginnen eines dann ohnehin zu hohen Füllstands 

---> scheine unwissentlich die Bremse beim Aufspulen immer korrekt angezogen zu haben (ich dreh die dabei sowieso immer kräftig zu, weil ich beim Aufspulen absichtlich möglichst starken Zug aufbaue - die Spule soll ja nicht "nachgeben").

Aber:

Falls das Phänomen - z. B. durch ne von mir doch mal aus Versehen bzw. unbemerkt schlampig justierte Bremse - doch mal auftreten sollte, weiß ich nun, wie ich es beheben kann. Und auch, woran das dann liegt.

_____________________________________

Zusammenfassend lässt sich also zum Umgang mit einer Slammer allgemein sagen:

- Keine zu dünne Leine verwenden

- Spule nicht zu voll machen (2 bis 3 mm Platz zum vorderen Spulenrand lassen)

- Möglichst Zugköder verwenden bzw. möglichst wenig lockere Schnur beim Einholen aufnehmen

- Keine zu leichten Köder verwenden

- Bremse beim Bespulen korrekt justieren wie hier von Purist beschrieben, um Kegelbildung zu vermeiden

- Möglichst vor dem Kauf ermitteln, ob der fette Slammer-Rollenfuß problemlos in den jeweiligen Rollenhalter reinpasst


_____________________________________________

Hat halt so ihre Eigenarten, die Gute. Aber wenn man die beachtet, hat man eine schöne und prima funzende Hardcore-Maschine.

Ich steh nach wie vor voll auf die Dinger, für Kranzwecke genau das Richtige.


----------



## Purist (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend lässt sich also zum Umgang mit einer Slammer allgemein sagen:
> 
> - Keine zu dünne Leine verwenden



Kann man so nicht sagen, ich hatte auch schon 0,20er Monofil auf dem kleinsten Modell- das geht problemlos. 



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> - Möglichst Zugköder verwenden bzw. möglichst wenig lockere Schnur beim Einholen aufnehmen



Zu lose Schnur gibt eigentlich mit jeder Rolle Kuddel, schließlich kann keine Rolle die Schnur straff auf die Spule bringen, wenn die nicht schon vorher so war.



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> - Keine zu leichten Köder verwenden



Die 260er habe ich auch schon mit 2-3g Ködern gefischt- geht auch  



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> - Möglichst vor dem Kauf ermitteln, ob der fette Slammer-Rollenfuß problemlos in den jeweiligen Rollenhalter reinpasst



Die üblichen Standard-Fujirollenhalter passen eigentlich immer. Ich habe eine billige UL mit Berkleydesign Rollenhalter- da passt keine Slammer rein. Im Notfall kann man immer noch zur Feile und Schmirgelpapier greifen :q


----------



## Dakarangus (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pilkrolle für die Ostsee*



Purist schrieb:


> Die 260er habe ich auch schon mit 2-3g Ködern gefischt- geht auch



Ja mit monofiler 20er hab ich das auch gemacht, geht gut.

Bei einem hänger kann man dann einfach weiter kurbeln, die rolle reißt die 20er mono durch :q
(Habe ich aber nur einmal interessehalber gemacht, also ich mache das nicht immer so  )


----------

